# snork for 2003 rincon



## neelsnoles (Apr 7, 2012)

Need a snorkel kit for my Honda 650 Rincon 2003, was wondering if anyone could give me a list of parts needed. 
thanks in advance <!-- / message -->


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Search google for some info. Or just get a few of each bend and go to town


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

If you want to go ninja under the pod then go to lowes an get rigid brand shop vac hose.Think it's 2 inch , I can put ya some pics up in the morning.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Spa hose works.


----------

